# 8" or 10" two ways



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I have an old pair of Advent 4002's that I like very much. These are big "bookshelves" that have a 10" woofer and a tweeter. The two mate suprisingly well and, although they don't dig much deeper then most bookshelves (F3 = 55Hz or so), they are very tight with great mid-bass. I was wondering if anyone has designed and built two way speakers with either 8" or 10" woofers (particularily sealed ones) and, if so, what their experiences were. Some match-ups I was thinking of include;

I know someone who used this 10" Eminence driver  in a ported enclosure with the matching tweeter and crossover. It sounds pretty neat.

I think this 8" Dayton Reference driver would match up with this Morel tweeter okay.

I think this 8" Kevlar Usher driver would match up with this Dayton silk dome tweeter okay.

The Hawthorne Silver Iris 15" or the upcoming 10" might work, but I don't know if OB will work in the space I'm envisioning using these.

I haven't modeled anything yet, this is just from thumbing through the PE manual. Other then the Eminence, I couldn't find any 10" that would work in 2-ways. Any thoughts?


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out this 8" design. Several people have built it and all have liked it.

http://www.markk.claub.net/RS225_RS28A_updates/dayton_reference_rs225.htm


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

kano32 said:


> Check out this 8" design. Several people have built it and all have liked it.
> 
> http://www.markk.claub.net/RS225_RS28A_updates/dayton_reference_rs225.htm


That looks great but, wow, that crossover must cost twice as much as the drivers! Also, I generally build for an 8 ohm impedence. Still, the fact he used a very similar parts layout to what I had imagined . . . .


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't believe you're gonna find many non pro-style 10" speakers that'll work well in a a two-way. 

Thought about using compression drivers/horns? Then you could xover lower.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone know anything about bullet and horn tweeters? Something like this could mate with many 10"ers.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

EDIT: Post removed - I was mistaken in my assessment.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

There is no way you could go with the RS270 and that tweeter (or really any dome tweeter) in a 2-way. The RS225 would work, although I am not sure if it would with that particular tweeter, at least very well. 

http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=4515133.9476&pid=1005

That version of the tweeter would be a better choice. I can handle lower xovers better.


----------

